# New to Fly Fishing- Ausable



## fish_finder (Aug 12, 2014)

Every year around his time I come up north for a weekend or a little longer and do some fishing. My family has a cabin in mckinley and i'd like to try to do some fly fishing on the ausable river. I have only tried one other time and was never succesful. I dont know if there is somewhere else i should be fishing, or if i should be able to catch fish there by mckinley, but i'd love to catch a few trout. I only have a few flies, and i dont know what I should have to catch anything. If anyone could help me or tell me what to use or any tips, it'd be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

The river is pretty warm down there right now, 70 degrees. Makes the fish sluggish. I would check out the dnrs trout trails site for some unmentionables or head well above the dam. Terrestrials are good daytime searching flies right now if you aren't familiar with matching the evening hatches.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Take a ride over to the North Branch. Look for Dam Four access. It's a pretty forgiving section. Easy wading. Easy casting. The water will be cooler. Pretty much all you need for the brookies there is a size 14 Adams. Hopper patterns might get some browns to leave their wood, too. It's a go to spot for those just learning it all.


----------



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

DLHirst said:


> Take a ride over to the North Branch. Look for Dam Four access. It's a pretty forgiving section. Easy wading. Easy casting. The water will be cooler. Pretty much all you need for the brookies there is a size 14 Adams. Hopper patterns might get some browns to leave their wood, too. It's a go to spot for those just learning it all.


Agreed. Those north branch Brookies are pretty forgiving. My buddy who is inexperienced, caught his first fish on a dry fly there this spring. For experienced anglers, the north branch can be a great slumpbuster.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I second the hopper fly...lots of field grass type banks on N.Branch...ive cleaned house on a Daves Hopper in late summer


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

My son and I killed on the Manistee this past Sunday with Dave's hoppers. Brookies and browns and one 13" tiger trout - that one made my weekend! Slipped out of my grasp before my son could come down for a pic. Just as well. By next year, I can call it 16", ha ha!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

DLHirst said:


> My son and I killed on the Manistee this past Sunday with Dave's hoppers. Brookies and browns and one 13" tiger trout - that one made my weekend! Slipped out of my grasp before my son could come down for a pic. Just as well. By next year, I can call it 16", ha ha!


Now that's awesome!!


----------

